
Ask HN: Is the CS job market tightening? - sceew
I have been talking to some people in the industry and it seems the general sentiment is that the CS job market is waning. Is this sentiment true?
======
bsvalley
Yes it is, way too many candidates out there right now. The number of jobs
hasn't changed, there are still looking for web, mobile, backend and all the
basic roles. Companies have the luxury to say no to who ever the heck they
want. Candidates don't get multiple offers anymore like it used to be last
year so the ball is on the other side right now.

Is it temporary? Maybe...

~~~
Grangar
Not necessarily true. We've been looking for a medior frontend dev with
Magento experience (any will do) for almost a year, no one to be found.

~~~
bsvalley
That's what happens when you move away from the standard technologies.

You should look for a smart frontend dev instead who could learn a new
framework easily. Search for a Frontend/php or frontend/javascript developer.
You'll see the difference.

~~~
Grangar
We are, as well. The problem is that we currently don't have the capacity to
train a new colleague. We need someone who can make a running start.

~~~
sokoloff
You wanted someone who could get a running start 12 months ago... It might be
reasonable to conclude that you would be better off finding a qualified and
flexible candidate in the next 2 months who could make progress in the
following 1-3 months, rather than waiting another 6+ months for Godot.

------
tonyedgecombe
What would you do if it was tightening? It's totally out of your control so
don't worry about it. Just focus on your skills, CV, job hunting etc.

------
acchow
No idea about entry level but for those already in the industry for 3+ years,
it's smooth as ever.

------
yulaow
Until the SV bubble does not burst the situation will remain stable (high
hiring, senior roles preferred). After it is gonna be a shitshow with thousand
of "previous had an high salary" devs flooding the market.

------
hackerboos
Not in Toronto. We're having a hard time filling roles.

~~~
coralreef
In terms of quality of programmers, volume of applications, or..?

~~~
hackerboos
Right now a lot of our quality devs are getting poached.

We rely mainly on interns coming back to join the company full time but
recently we've had far more people leave than could be replaced by interns.

We're lucky in the sense that most of our interns are smart folks from solid
institutions such as UoT, Waterloo etc.

I'm tempted to jump ship myself but I wanted to see out a project I'm working
on first.

------
bad-joke
Are you looking for anecdotes or data?

What conclusion are you hoping to reach here?

------
3pt14159
No. It's tighten a bit for juniors, but I'm still seeing extremely high
salaries for intermediates and pros.

~~~
tedmiston
Agreed. Bootcamp grads have begun to fill but not saturate the market
opportunities for entry-level positions. Mid- to senior-level opportunities
are plentiful. I don't see that changing as it it requires a lot of work and
experience and technical competence to reach the "advanced" level.

------
yanslookup
I don't have historical data but, anecdotally, from my current company's
(smaller, though very well known) hiring practices I would not want to be a
new graduate. The HR filter currently applied basically means we end up only
interviewing foreign masters students from large state universities in the
south. We aren't doing anything that requires a masters, the interview for our
entry level positions focus purely on fundamental bachelor level CS
proficiency.

I'm not sure why this is but I know if it were 8 years ago my resume would
never have made it through the HR filter.

------
EugeneFedotov
I personally can't get a junior level role (first job after university).

~~~
spcelzrd
You'll find lots of great advice about job hunts on HN. It can be really hard
when you're getting turned down and failing tech interviews. Try to stay
positive.

I don't know your particular situation, but one thing to consider, find a job
at a company you want to work for, even if it's not the position you want.
It's sometimes easier to transfer from within.

~~~
EugeneFedotov
I've never encountered a tech interview in any of my phone calls or on-sites.

I've tried applying for QA, but got turned down on my second interview with an
engineer, because they thought I would be bored, since I already had some dev
experience from a two month contract.

I've already sought advice. This included coffee with other HN users, and
posting top threads. One is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726646)

------
tarsinge
In Paris in my company we have a hard time finding even junior front-end devs,
salaries are rising quickly

~~~
GFischer
Developer salaries in Europe are ridiculously bad, not sure about Paris
specifically, but one of my in-laws moved from Vienna to San Francisco and the
salary boost was ridiculous (and housing in Vienna proper is extremely
expensive too, so it's not as if he moved from a cheap country).

We've had developers move from Spain to Chile, and even Uruguay where I am,
rather than France, so there must be some problem with salaries (they do have
the advantage of the same language here of course).

------
nilidah
Depends on where. The junior market is tightening, but mid and senior level
seem to be still fine.

~~~
tuananh
senior level are fine everywhere i think :)

------
supercoder
Yep, it's screwed out there. The bubble has burst.

~~~
EpicEng
Depends on what you do. If you're yet another web dev who does little more
than glue together other people's code, maybe. If you have a deeper skill set
I think you'll be fine.

~~~
csnewb
What kind of skill set are you referencing?

~~~
EpicEng
Robotics/instrument control, manufacturing automation, AI, image processing,
computer vision, systems level stuff, large scale network/system engineering,
whatever. Fields where you're solving hard problems that haven't been solved a
million times already.

~~~
platz
How does one bootstrap/find companies in this domain?

------
bbrks
Seems OK here in the UK. A few years out of education and focused on Golang in
which demand is outpacing supply, especially in London.

------
Blackstone4
Where are you based?

